# full coats in summer?



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

I have been growing out the girls coats and now that summer has arrived it is getting pretty hot. Its taken quite awhile to get this much length and I really don't want to start over. Does everyone do summer cuts? My home is air conditioned so the heat is only an issue during walks. Just wondering how many leave their furbutts in full coat all year.


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

fach said:


> I have been growing out the girls coats and now that summer has arrived it is getting pretty hot. Its taken quite awhile to get this much length and I really don't want to start over. Does everyone do summer cuts? My home is air conditioned so the heat is only an issue during walks. Just wondering how many leave their furbutts in full coat all year.


I do both  I have a girl I'm showing so she's not getting cut down. I turn the air on. The other girls, I keep them long all over and clip their bodies only. This way, they get to wear dresses too


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Walk early in the morning or later in the evening. If my coated dog has to be in the heat I wet him down to keep him cool. Honestly, he has the same heat intolerance with coat and without.


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

jmm said:


> Honestly, he has the same heat intolerance with coat and without.


Glad you said that J, as didn't think to add it in my post. I agree, my dogs also.


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

I live in Florida and it does get pretty hot!!! Yep, pretty hot! BUT I keep all four of mine in full coat year round only doing the little trim on the feet and edges. I like them when they are short because I can wear the "dusty" clothes that have been hanging in their closet for over a year now but the long coat look is what drew me to the maltese and yorkie breed..........so mine stay in full coat. I seldom walk mine; they only get potty breaks outside and we have a lot of fetching playtime inside the house; play chase and so they do get some exercise. 

I also have a nice screened in lanai and in the early morning they get to go outside and lay on the decking around the pool (keeping them noses nice and black). Even though I do not walk them, NONE of them are overweight (my dogs have virgin, inside paws:blush::blush. If they ever get overweight, I guess I will teach them to use my treadmill.:w00t:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

My dogs are all in full coat ,its not to warm in Ireland so i'm lucky in that way .


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

2 of mine are in full coat and 2 are growing out. they seem to handle the heat about the same either way. I do see the full coated ones does handle the cold better though.
As for dresses,I just make them a little roomier for the full coats so they can wear them too.
Lots of work to keep 4 in full coat,plus one cocker in full coat,bath day is a 2 day affair!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Yes, i agree with the others - it doesn't make much difference if they are in full coat or not. if it's hot - it's hot, LOL. Like Karla, the ones I'm showing I don't even dream of giving them a summer cut but I keep my others pretty short. 
And they still get hot, LOL


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

Full coat...no cutting. I really don't think they are much hotter in full coat than they'd be shaved. It gets to be 100 degrees here or above in the summer, and that's just hot whether you are naked or clothed LOL I would never dream of cutting my dogs' hair..I am all about the long hair


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

I love the long coat attribute of the breed, so summers be damned. Long hair rules.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I think that it is fine to keep it long since you have the AC  for walks, choose the least hot time during the day. 

aaaah! I keep on remembering to book an appointment for their summer cuts each time I read about summer cuts in SM, but when I leave SM, I forget about it. The malts' coat isn't long at the moment, but they do get puppy cuts every now and then. I like it better on them because it saves me grooming time, fits their lifestyles better (with swimming and all)..etc

awwwh I am loving Snowy's current look.. I love how the silky hair on his head falls ^_^ and I loooove Crystal's short ears and rounded face hair style. Makes her look like a teddy bear. I don't know; i think this time, I gonna only go for a short trim for them 

Kat


----------

